# 01 maxima engine missing, rough idle, no power at low RPM'S



## 01maxi (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all, This car has 107,000 miles on it. Finally changed the oil after the oil level was real low probably only a cup in the crank case. Installed new spark plugs and verified spark from each coil, but the car still seems to miss - no backfire and Advance Auto says it's showing a miss fire in one of the cylinders - no dah... I should mention the problem started just before I changed the oil. Put injector cleaner in it - no help. The car has "Check Engine Soon" light on. Probably O2 sensers on that one. What about the EGR Valve? Or injector bad? I'm out of ideas, can you suggest anything? Thanks.....:newbie:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Coil pack possibly? Try switching the coil packs or unplugging the one on the missfiring cylinder and see if theres a difference.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

'00 and '01 Maximas are notorious for these symptoms! The problem is with one or more of the coil packs. If you get a specific cylinder code, then your in luck. If you get a P1320, Primary Ign Signal, then it can be either of the 6 coils!


----------



## wills00max (Dec 19, 2007)

01maxi said:


> Hi all, This car has 107,000 miles on it. Finally changed the oil after the oil level was real low probably only a cup in the crank case. Installed new spark plugs and verified spark from each coil, but the car still seems to miss - no backfire and Advance Auto says it's showing a miss fire in one of the cylinders - no dah... I should mention the problem started just before I changed the oil. Put injector cleaner in it - no help. The car has "Check Engine Soon" light on. Probably O2 sensers on that one. What about the EGR Valve? Or injector bad? I'm out of ideas, can you suggest anything? Thanks.....:newbie:


Yup same issue here dude, frustratin when ya give it gas and does absolutely nothing. Ordering new set of coils from nissan within the next couple of weeks, hopefully dat resolves this issue.


----------

